# do i must have card reader for using acid to determine my SX40HS version?



## fghr (Feb 7, 2015)

i want to take photos using raw option and just heard about CHDK

please let me know how i do it.

thank you


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2015)

If you're using acid, I recommend you don't drive.

As for capturing RAW files, consult the camera user's manual.


----------



## fghr (Feb 7, 2015)

i see
what if it is not available in the manual as far as i know?


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2015)

fghr said:


> i see
> what if it is not available in the manual as far as i know?


Do you want me to consult the manual for you?


----------



## fghr (Feb 7, 2015)

i said that i think i checked the manual and saw no raw option in it.
so this is why i'm trying a different approach


----------



## pgriz (Feb 7, 2015)

CHDK is a firmware hack for Canon cameras.  You'll have to look at the specifics of the firmware to see if it adds "RAW" file storage to the feature set for that camera.  I've used this hack on some of my Canon P&S, and the Magic Lantern addition to my EOS camera, but I don't think it adds a new file format capability (which RAW is) to a camera model that doesn't provide for it.

Edit:  according to this page (Features - CHDK Wiki)  RAW is an addition to the feature set.  However, note that you need to find the specific port for your camera.  I have not used this particular feature, and I do wonder what kind of RAW converter will recognize the RAW files made by CHDK.  May need to do some more reading on this.


----------



## fghr (Feb 7, 2015)

so you are saying i can't add raw to my camera with CHDK?
i think i saw a youtube video saying and explaining how to do it. so the video is not correct?

thank you


----------



## pgriz (Feb 7, 2015)

No, apparently you CAN do it.  I've added an edit to my comment.  Furthermore, it appears that the RAW format encoded is compatible with DNG Raw, which should be readable by Adobe Raw Converter.


----------



## fghr (Feb 7, 2015)

so it's complicated to use raw on my camera.

i've tried because i've heard it yields better photos (raw files).

any other idea for what to do? perhaps a different camera?

thank you


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2015)

fghr said:


> i've tried because i've heard it yields better photos (raw files).



You should think of in slightly different terms.  The RAW file format doesn't automatically yield BETTER photos, but what the RAW format does is allow for more manipulation later in the computer.  

So can you get better photos?  So much depends on one's ability to compose, frame, expose, and otherwise create a better photograph that considering only one aspect of photography, namely; post-capture editing, is only  a small part of better photography.  

What you can do with RAW files is correct colors to a greater extent, find and recover marginal exposure areas, and other similar operations.  So maybe a new camera is in your future.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 7, 2015)

As Designer said, RAW file format gives you more control over the data that the camera captured, and do the things that Designer mentions in his last paragraph.  However, to get "better" photos requires (usually) a lot more awareness of what makes a "better" photo, including lighting, composition, anticipation, proper perspective, and so on.  So without knowing what you mean by "better", it's hard to give you intelligent advice as to what you "should" do.


----------



## soufiej (Feb 7, 2015)

fghr said:


> i want to take photos using raw option and just heard about CHDK
> 
> please let me know how i do it.
> 
> thank you





As noted by others, the CHDK addition to your SX40 will add the capacity to format in RAW.  It will also add other options and, as a result, alter the look of the menus in your camera's display.  Look at some sample screen shots on the CHDK site.

And, as stated, RAW is not going to turn you into a better photographer.  The SX 40 turns out rather nice looking Jpeg format images as is.  Do you feel you are being held back by the SX 40?  Just storing your data as a RAW file may not be what's limiting your progress.  You will need to learn another processing system to make a RAW file an improved version of your existing Jpeg file.  Are your ready to do that?  Have you actually seen a demonstration of differences between a Jpeg and a RAW file as it exists in the SX system?  If you have no idea what the difference is between Jpeg and RAW, then, IMO, this is not the change you should make.  The newer SX50 and SX60 both capture data in RAW.  You can see image samples which demonstrate the potential of each type of file by reading a few reviews of the SX50 or SX60.   Also look at, say, this site to see what can be done with only Jpeg format; Favorite Canon SX50 HS Photographs - tonybritton

Why not try a slightly different routine first?  Go into your menu on the SX40 and either defeat or minimize the Jpeg effects for your file system.  What you will have then will be a largely unaltered image to work with.  (That's basically what Jpeg does that RAW doesn't, it makes some "corrections" in the camera rather than in post production.)  Load those files into your current processing system and work with them to achieve higher image quality.  If, after several weeks of using this system, you feel you really need RAW to become a better photographer, download the CDHK update.  Just be aware you will be in for another learning curve to make the most of the file data.

The SX 50 has been discontinued and it is selling for some rather low prices.  I just purchased one from Canon refurbished for $199.  At that price, IMO, you would be better off buying the SX50 rather than hacking your SX40.


----------



## ChiPhotog6865 (Feb 24, 2015)

The newer Canon SX50HS has RAW shooting capability and has much better reviews than the newest SX60 HS according to DP Review and many of the other online camera review magazines, also Canon is selling refurbished SX50HS models for only $229 on their website until March 31, 2015.  I just ordered one from them last night, no shipping cost and sales tax was minimal, so the total price was $246 that price is better than anything else advertised for refurbished models, I was searching for hours last night all over Amazon and Ebay and getting it directly from Canon with a 1 year warranty is a pretty good deal. 

Since your SX40HS does not have RAW shooting capability you might just want to think about upgrading to the SX50HS.


----------

